# Finally got a Blizzard 8611lp!!!



## m_falafel (Jul 27, 2010)

Here are the pics:




























I can't wait to try it!


----------



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

m_falafel;1179640 said:


> Here are the pics:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice! Get some Winter Carbides to weld onto the wing edges for longer life. If not, they'll wear FAST.


----------



## skidooer (Feb 22, 2008)

nice setup, is that your 5610?


----------



## KMBertog (Sep 9, 2010)

great looking setup you have there! 


best of luck with it this winter :salute:


----------



## m_falafel (Jul 27, 2010)

JohnnyU;1179645 said:


> Nice! Get some *Winter Carbides* to weld onto the wing edges for longer life. If not, they'll wear FAST.


What's that?!?


----------



## m_falafel (Jul 27, 2010)

skidooer;1179651 said:


> nice setup, is that your 5610?


Yep! with a 72'' bobcat snowblower in front and a 6'-10' extendable Cotech pull plow in the back.

So far I can't think of a better combination of equipment. I usually run the f-350 while my employee use the bobcat. The only problem I see with the toolcat is that it's ****** slow when climbing up a hill. And the worst think is that the city I live in is built on a small mountain.


----------



## Pinky Demon (Jan 6, 2010)

Very nice! What configuration is your 350? Make sure you have good tires and ballast for the monster, and post some pictures up once you get it out in the nasty.


----------



## skidooer (Feb 22, 2008)

best of luck to you this season, I think we need more pics of the truck and toolcat.


----------



## m_falafel (Jul 27, 2010)

Pinky Demon;1179666 said:


> Very nice! What configuration is your 350? Make sure you have good* tires* and *ballast* for the monster, and post some pictures up once you get it out in the nasty.


Yeah these are the too things I need to address... I have stock (******) tires and absolutely no ballast in the back... What do you all use for ballast?!? Btw I removed my tailgait to see better while backing up. Any suggestion?


----------



## m_falafel (Jul 27, 2010)

skidooer;1179670 said:


> best of luck to you this season, I think we need more pics of the truck and toolcat.


Next time I wash them I'll post some.


----------



## BushHogBoy (Nov 30, 2000)

SWEEEET!!!!!!!!!! I've always wanted a 8611LP! I used to have a Ram 2500 diesel and they said they wouldn't sell an 8611LP to be used on anything smaller than a 450 or 4500 series truck??? They said an 810 would be the biggest they would sell me... OK????? My truck let me overload it if I want...... 

Good luck with it! Big fleet around here runs a lot of 810's on F350's, always love to stop and watch them for a minute. Another company we are shop neighbors with have a few Power Plows but they say the wings are very weak and if you hit anything with them then they are stuck where they are, can't be folded or pulled back in. They have had a lot of trouble with them and supposedly Boss is paying $2500 for each Blizzard that gets traded in, like the company is buying their competitor's plows, broken, totaled or working... Just a rumor. 

I still like the Blizzards, well I like the concept. Other companies are adopting the folding wing concept (like Wide-Out Westerns) but it appears the wings on a Blizzard are a good bit larger. I still want one. If I ever get one I'll fix the weak links and hope for the best.......Get some videos up of that beast in action!


----------



## BushHogBoy (Nov 30, 2000)

Oh your truck bed should have some "slots" stamped into the inside bedsides you can drop a 2x6 board into and you can lay concrete blocks inside the boards so they will be secure. A lot of guys do that. Still have plenty of room can put shovels and blowers around or on top of the blocks. Won't need your tailgate to hold the blocks in. Use a much wider 2x board should stick up above the blocks a little bit for a small ledge to hold your equipment in somewhat (still recommend straps)


----------



## hlntoiz (Jan 13, 2009)

JohnnyU;1179645 said:


> Nice! Get some Winter Carbides to weld onto the wing edges for longer life. If not, they'll wear FAST.


Totally agree. Get the Curbrunner. Yes they are more expensive but you will get 5-7 times the life out of your entire plow edge. I just ordered the CurbRunners for one of my LP's I have the Xtendor on the other LP and the CurbRunners are way more beefier. Worth every penny IMO

BTW you will never plow with anything else once you learn to use the wings.


----------



## Pinky Demon (Jan 6, 2010)

m_falafel;1179680 said:


> Yeah these are the too things I need to address... I have stock (******) tires and absolutely no ballast in the back... What do you all use for ballast?!? Btw I removed my tailgait to see better while backing up. Any suggestion?


Put the gate back on, cut a board to fit in the bed notches, get some concrete or whatever from Home Depot and wet them down. Anything that is heavy you can use. Get a good winter tire, not an all-terrain or all season, a winter tire.


----------



## m_falafel (Jul 27, 2010)

How much should weight should I put as ballast? Any idea? The other plow I had before wasn't heavy at all so I never bothered with ballast.


----------



## skidooer (Feb 22, 2008)

i would say minimum of 1000lbs, if you want to leave the gate off take some 2x10 and build a box that locks into your bed slots from the factory.


----------



## 2robinhood (Apr 28, 2010)

Can't see any backside pictures of the plow.
How close is it to the Western Wide out ?
Nice looking unit.


----------



## m_falafel (Jul 27, 2010)

2robinhood;1180038 said:


> Can't see any backside pictures of the plow.
> How close is it to the Western Wide out ?
> Nice looking unit.


It's almost identical to the wideout exept it's 11ft when extended to the max and 31'' high instead of 29. Mayby there are other differences but I'm not aware.


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

hlntoiz;1179705 said:


> Totally agree. Get the Curbrunner. Yes they are more expensive but you will get 5-7 times the life out of your entire plow edge. I just ordered the CurbRunners for one of my LP's I have the Xtendor on the other LP and the CurbRunners are way more beefier. Worth every penny IMO
> 
> BTW you will never plow with anything else once you learn to use the wings.


Yeah I have the extendors on my EXV and they are great. It is worth the investment.Thumbs Up


----------



## maelawncare (Mar 4, 2004)

Extendors are a must on almost any plow if you ask me. I used to get barely one season out of my edges on my 810s. Im on my 3rd season so far with the carbides on the wings.


----------



## patlalandebutt (Nov 1, 2008)

for some reason i always love blizzard plows... guess its just the white lol

like it! good luck with it!


----------



## JpLawn (Aug 5, 2007)

Nice 8611 lp. You will love it. We have several 810's and they are so productive. Let's see some pics of the toolcat.


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

Looking good.


----------



## Jelinek61 (Mar 16, 2009)

Nice equipment, do you work at a bobcat dealer or something? Thats a bunch of utility vehicles


----------



## m_falafel (Jul 27, 2010)

Jelinek61;1181034 said:


> Nice equipment, do you work at a bobcat dealer or something? Thats a bunch of utility vehicles


No the Blizzard dealer is also a Bobcat dealer and also sells a lot of other brands. And I took the pic just after installation. I bought my toolcat at the same place.


----------



## f250man (Jan 28, 2005)

The Western wideout and Fisher xls are designed off the Blizzard plows. I think the Blizzards are better built plows. 

And sweet truck and set up enjoy this winter.


----------



## hlntoiz (Jan 13, 2009)

f250man;1182699 said:


> The Western wideout and Fisher xls are designed off the Blizzard plows. I think the Blizzards are better built plows.
> 
> And sweet truck and set up enjoy this winter.


D&D didn't buy Blizzard because their design sucked:whistling:


----------



## ColoradoProWash (Sep 26, 2008)

That's a great setup you have.


----------



## m_falafel (Jul 27, 2010)

hlntoiz;1183210 said:


> D&D didn't buy Blizzard because their design sucked:whistling:


So that's why you have one?!? lol


----------



## sweetk30 (Sep 3, 2006)

m_falafel;1179661 said:


> The only problem I see with the toolcat is that it's ****** slow when climbing up a hill. And the worst think is that the city I live in is built on a small mountain.


so work smarter.

drive to the top first and work the jobs down hill to the end


----------



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

m_falafel;1183448 said:


> So that's why you have one?!? lol


He has the old design. The Calumet design...


----------



## JpLawn (Aug 5, 2007)

All this talk about the toolcat and NO pictures of it. I'm interested to see pics of it with the back blade. I have never seen one of those expendable blades.


----------



## m_falafel (Jul 27, 2010)

JpLawn;1183642 said:


> All this talk about the toolcat and NO pictures of it. I'm interested to see pics of it with the back blade. I have never seen one of those expendable blades.


Sorry guys I was waiting for a sunny day so I could wash it and take some pics, but if you want them this bad I'll take some this afternoon, but keep in mind it's dirty.


----------



## V_Scapes (Jan 1, 2011)

From what I understand fisher,meyer,western and blizzard are made from the same company. I know blizzard bought the rights for the wide out design from western.


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

V_Scapes;1183939 said:


> From what I understand fisher,meyer,western and blizzard are made from the same company. I know blizzard bought the rights for the wide out design from western.


That's not true. Blizzard had expanding plows long before Western did. They had them in the late 90's........Western didn't even have Ultramounts until 02/03. And DD doesn't own Meyer, at least it would be news to me


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

The power plow is like the stander mower, there's the original manufacturer/s and then the big boys bought out the companies who originally designed it and implemented a similar design on their products.


----------



## forbidden (Dec 22, 2010)

Keep me updated on how your truck handles the increased weight of this plow over the 8100 or 810. I have a 810 right now on my 08 F350 and it has no issues with it when it is ballasted (bagged icemelt for my shoveller). I am still looking at putting air bags in the front end to help out however. I have a 2" levelling kit up front now and it helped out big time but I still get about 2" of squat in the front end when I pull the plow up. The plow you have is that much bigger and that much heavier. I am looking at buying another plow, maybe this season but more than likely next and if your truck responds well to this weight, chances are I will go the same route. Now to get some carbide..... nobody had mentioned that to me ever before and I need my edges on the wings replaced. Too bad pricing in Canada is so criminal on Blizzard, I would love to give my business to the local guy but at a 40% price increase and our $ at par, my $ is headed to the closest qualified US dealer.


----------



## JpLawn (Aug 5, 2007)

m_falafel;1183798 said:


> Sorry guys I was waiting for a sunny day so I could wash it and take some pics, but if you want them this bad I'll take some this afternoon, but keep in mind it's dirty.


Dirty is good. That means you've been keeping it busy.


----------



## sweetk30 (Sep 3, 2006)

forbidden;1184060 said:


> Too bad pricing in Canada is so criminal on Blizzard, I would love to give my business to the local guy but at a 40% price increase and our $ at par, my $ is headed to the closest qualified US dealer.


he on down south of the boarder with your truck for a overnight trip next snow storm.

then buy the plow and install .

then drive home like nothen happened and its been on there for ever.

those boarder gaurds would prob never catch it. :laughing:


----------



## hlntoiz (Jan 13, 2009)

JohnnyU;1183575 said:


> He has the old design. The Calumet design...


Yup the only plow I have bought since 2005 when I bought my first 8611. I have owned 3 more since. Still running 2 of them



V_Scapes;1183939 said:


> From what I understand fisher,meyer,western and blizzard are made from the same company. I know blizzard bought the rights for the wide out design from western.


 DD bought blizzard from the Calumet boys. I believe last year or the year before. DD doesn't own Meyer. out of the 3 designs Western is the worst IMO



forbidden;1184060 said:


> Too bad pricing in Canada is so criminal on Blizzard, I would love to give my business to the local guy but at a 40% price increase and our $ at par, my $ is headed to the closest qualified US dealer.


That is why many CA guys go to this place in ErieThumbs Up


----------



## Jelinek61 (Mar 16, 2009)

V_Scapes;1183939 said:


> From what I understand fisher,meyer,western and blizzard are made from the same company. I know blizzard bought the rights for the wide out design from western.


Only western, blizzard, and fisher are owned by the same corporation. Douglas Dynamics is the holding company.

http://www.douglasdynamics.com/brands/


----------



## m_falafel (Jul 27, 2010)

Finally took some pics of the Toolcat!


----------



## sweetk30 (Sep 3, 2006)

sick  payup


----------



## JpLawn (Aug 5, 2007)

m_falafel;1196964 said:


> Finally took some pics of the Toolcat!


That's what I'm talkin about. Very nice. How does it handle that big blade?


----------



## m_falafel (Jul 27, 2010)

Pretty well actually! One time that there was a lot of snow and the snow was really heavy it struggled to pull it. But is was an extreme situation. Usually there's no problem at all. I honestly think it is the best residential/small commercial rig ever. All my clients have only good things to say to me, and that makes me proud!


----------



## hlntoiz (Jan 13, 2009)

M falafel, I may have missed it but who makes that back blade?


----------



## m_falafel (Jul 27, 2010)

A company from Quebec named Cotech.


----------



## Jelinek61 (Mar 16, 2009)

That toolcat is sick. I gotta agree....it has to be one of the most productive units for driveways i've seen. That is, if you have a bunch of driveways that are close together.


----------



## hlntoiz (Jan 13, 2009)

m_falafel;1197423 said:


> A company from Quebec named Cotech.


Just went to their website. Looks like well built equipment. I am going to def keep them in mind for future investments. Thanks!


----------



## bubbatt1 (Jan 13, 2009)

How does the Tool Cat blow snow? It it high flow? Do you think it will keep up with a 3pt blower and tractor with the same hp's? Great Looking Set-up!


----------



## m_falafel (Jul 27, 2010)

bubbatt1;1204209 said:


> How does the Tool Cat blow snow? It it high flow? Do you think it will keep up with a 3pt blower and tractor with the same hp's? Great Looking Set-up!


Yeah it's highflow. Well I think I lose a bit of power in the snowblower because it is hydraulic instead of direct drive with the pto. But it's far more versatile in front.


----------



## bubbatt1 (Jan 13, 2009)

Thanks for the input.So it sounds like your happy with the 5610. Im just not sure if I want to go compact tractor with front blower or a toolcat with a blower on the front. I want most versatillaty for the whole year. Thanks for info!!


----------



## m_falafel (Jul 27, 2010)

Well I have still to find a use for it next summer. But all the bobcat skid steer attachments also fit on the toolcat, so I'm pretty sure I'll find something to do with it.


----------

